# Been told to start eating carbs, to help with adrenal fatigue...



## laurel (Apr 25, 2016)

Hello all, 

Since diagnosis, I have always followed a strict low carb diet to control my diabetes.  I've been told that I may have adrenal fatigue and that I need to include carbs to help combat this.  Naturally I am worried about my blood sugar levels, does anyone have any experience of this please or what might be a good food to include?  Even the smallest amount of carbs spike me, but I am fine with all non starchy veggies.  Not sure that's enough though?

Many thanks in advance.
Laurel


----------



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear this Laurel  I'm afraid I have no experience of this. How are the carbs supposed to help? I did a quick search and found that it's not recognised medical condition, although that doesn't mean the problems aren't real. Was Addison's disease mentioned at all? I know we have members who suffer from that, but wasn't aware that carbs were seen as some sort of solution. Here's the NHS Choices page about Addison's:

http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Addisons-disease/Pages/Symptoms.aspx


----------



## Amigo (Apr 25, 2016)

This is a useful 'adrenal fatigue' diet Laurel. The whole notion of adrenal fatigue doesn't appear to be scientifically acknowledged but as northerner says, Addison's disease certainly is and is very serious.
Apparently people with 'adrenal fatigue' do have difficulty with regulating glucose levels but sugar and carbs wouldn't seem to be recommended to rectify this. Have a read and see what you think;-

This section is particularly useful;

'Excess sugar needs to be controlled by cortisol, so when you eat too much sugar you are indirectly taxing your adrenal glands. Additionally, the crashes that follow a spike in blood sugar inevitably lead to sugar cravings, and perhaps even the use of stimulants like coffee to counterbalance the fatigue. Either way, excess sugar is bad news for Adrenal Fatigue sufferers.

You should be aware that sugary snacks and fast food are not the only source of excess sugar – items like fruit juices are also high sugar foods. Better sources of carbohydrate include vegetables, beans and whole, sprouted grains like wild rice or quinoa. Low sugar fruits can also be a great option.'

No mention of loading up on glucose producing carbs at all Laurel!


http://adrenalfatiguesolution.com/adrenal-fatigue-diet/


----------



## Copepod (Apr 25, 2016)

Who gave you your diagnosis of adrenal fatigue, Laurel? Did they suggest an appointment with a dietician or give you any diet sheets? It sounds like there's been some misinformation / misunderstanding. Did the person suggest taking only longer acting carbohydrate? Perhaps they didn't understand what your low carbohydrate diet actually involves? Personally, I'm very reluctant to comment without knowing the facts.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2016)

Were you given this advice by a doctor, laurel?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 25, 2016)

I have Addison's disease and can assure you that the amount of carbs you eat make difference what so ever to adrenal gland function. Cortisol is what makes your adrenals tick not carbs.

If you have failing adrenal glands diagnosed by an endocrinologist then the appropriate medication should be provided before you go into crisis and possibly die. Then again if carbs spike your blood sugars then you do not have a problem with your adrenal glands, because before I had my diagnoses I had to eat 500 and no it not a typo 500 carbs to try and stave off a very long drawn out hypo. It didn't work as still hypo and I'm a type 1 diabetic.


----------



## laurel (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks everyone, this is really interesting and very reassuring actually.  I was told by a nutritionist that my symptoms sounded like adrenal fatigue and that sometimes low carbing can make it worse.  Perhaps it's more just stress and anxiety, which I suspect so.  Just that I'm having quite a lot of strange symptoms and they did sound similar to what she was talking about, palpitations, blurred vision, exhaustion etc.  Mind you, I was also told by another "health practitioner" I had Lyme disease. To my knowledge I've never had a tick bite in my life - I think I would know.

I might add small amounts of beets, carrots and sweet potato, but otherwise surely large amounts of non starchy veg provide carbs anyway?

Thank you for the info on Addison's disease, @Pumper_Sue , I didn't know that low blood sugar was a sign, wow, 500 carbs!

Thanks again all


----------



## Copepod (Apr 25, 2016)

Was the person a registered nutritionist, or an alternative / complementary therapist? Also, what sort of "health practitioner"? It's possible to be bitten by a tick and for it to drop off without you ever seeing it. However, lyme disease can be properly diagnosed with a blood test, and a vague idea is not sufficient for a diagnosis. I'm a bit concerned that you may not have an accurate diagnosis on which to decide how to adjust your diet.


----------



## laurel (Apr 25, 2016)

Copepod said:


> Was the person a registered nutritionist, or an alternative / complementary therapist? Also, what sort of "health practitioner"? It's possible to be bitten by a tick and for it to drop off without you ever seeing it. However, lyme disease can be properly diagnosed with a blood test, and a vague idea is not sufficient for a diagnosis. I'm a bit concerned that you may not have an accurate diagnosis on which to decide how to adjust your diet.



She was a registered nutritionist, the other from the london clinic of nutrition.  Yes, a tick bite could have gone unnoticed, though I doubt the resulting rash/reaction would.  My partner was bitten once, but didn't realise until he had a very obvious rash which erupted and needed medication for - he is a lot less sensitive than me! He remembered brushing a bug off his leg but that was it.  Apparently blood tests are not very accurate, but I don't know much about that.

For now, I'm just keeping my diet as healthy and nutritious as possible and after reading everyone's responses, will still maintain my low carb approach.  I think the symptoms I have are more indicative of stress and anxiety, but it's easy to get a bit carried away with all manner of possible diagnosis when already anxious.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 25, 2016)

I've had ticks attach themselves to me twice - no rash either time - one in France on my inner thigh and the other on the back of my neck in Australia.


----------



## laurel (Apr 25, 2016)

trophywench said:


> I've had ticks attach themselves to me twice - no rash either time - one in France on my inner thigh and the other on the back of my neck in Australia.


Sorry to hear that @trophywench , good that you were able to spot them though and presumably remove them carefully to avoid any infection.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 25, 2016)

laurel said:


> Thank you for the info on Addison's disease, @Pumper_Sue , I didn't know that low blood sugar was a sign, wow, 500 carbs!


Very low BP is also another symptom.
The only way to raise the blood sugar and BP is steroids.


----------



## DeusXM (Apr 27, 2016)

Worth bearing in mind that nutritionists aren't real doctors. Anyone can call themselves a nutritionist, and even those who are 'registered' aren't allowed to call themselves dieticians because they're simply not clever enough.

I would be very tempted to raise a complaint with the Association for Nutrition which runs the register - by law, nutritionists are not qualified to provide information about special diets for specific medical conditions so I don't know what this person is doing. Not only has she tried to diagnose you (which she's not qualified to do because she has no medical background), she's tried to diagnose you with a medical condition that doesn't exist, and then tried to prescribe you a specific diet (which she's not allowed to do) for your supposed medical condition (which doesn't exist). Talk about going for the full set when it comes to incompetence and misconduct.


----------

